# How do you keep your bunnies safe from foxes?



## CuddleBunny

I feed the foxes, that way their tummies are so full, they are then not interested in my gorgeous bunnies that are at the opposite end of the garden.  I can't stop the foxes from coming into the garden, at least the food is a distraction.
However, I have great big hutches with concrete bases that foxes wouldn't be able to dig their way into anyway.


----------



## happysaz133

I've never really had a problem, I lived on an island with no foxes until last year, and now, although I'm on the mainland, I've never seen a fox. My problem is stoats, weasels and pine martens, they are everywhere and are notorious for getting into hutches and runs 

Therefore my bunny and piggers live in a shed with a door.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

Cover the front of the hutch so that the rabbits can't see the foxes if they come near the hutch.

Make sure the hutch doors are padlocked and made from good quality wire.


----------



## crofty

Worse thing you could do!! Foxes will still kill even when they are not hungry, thats why they will break into a barn of 100 chickens and kill/maul the whole lot! You are just encouraging them into your neighbourhood. :nonod:

My buns are safe in my garage. Electric fences are good deterant, but its hard to stop a determined fox, i know what i would do if they were after my buns im afraid. They ripped my sisters buns apart in her garden, they got into her rabbit run, ive known them go through two layers of wire to get to rabbits.


----------



## lugee

I'm not sure what the best deterant is but I don't agree with killing foxes, they have just as much right to eat and breath as we do. It's sad ,true, that they target pets, but so does my next door neighbours cat. So if there is a way of deterring them without harm then I'm all for it!!


----------



## emzybabe

buy a shed or hutch made from wood not thin plywood, use thick wire mesh not chicken wire. dig the run into the ground dont just pop it on top of grass. or you can use tent pegs that might help. 

get a dog! it seems to put foxes off coming into your gardens. 

6ft high garden fences are also a good deterrent.

send us some photos if you like and we can give more tips.


----------



## CuddleBunny

lugee said:


> I'm not sure what the best deterant is but I don't agree with killing foxes, they have just as much right to eat and breath as we do. It's sad ,true, that they target pets, but so does my next door neighbours cat. So if there is a way of deterring them without harm then I'm all for it!!


I so agree with you.  Foxes are just going about their business, and don't deserve to be killed. I would never kill, there is no excuse for that, ever.  Its up to us, to protect our bunnies, and my method works, has done for several years.  Was just interested how you guys go about it, and to see if you have any tips. My hutches are made of solid wood and cemeted into the ground, safe as houses (fingers crossed).


----------



## CuddleBunny

emzybabe said:


> buy a shed or hutch made from wood not thin plywood, use thick wire mesh not chicken wire. dig the run into the ground dont just pop it on top of grass. or you can use tent pegs that might help.
> 
> get a dog! it seems to put foxes off coming into your gardens.
> 
> 6ft high garden fences are also a good deterrent.
> 
> send us some photos if you like and we can give more tips.


Thank you. Pics will be forth coming.


----------



## crofty

Well i agree with 'controlling' them they destroy lots of wildlife and i do think they are beautiful but ive seen how evil they can be, that is my personal opinion. I have had to pick up bits of my sisters bunnies one of which used to be mine that they'd just ripped apart and not even eaten from around the garden , then they just crapped everywhere, the smell was awful, my sister is still traumatised by the memory.

People feeding them encouraging them to come into human contact more is just asking for trouble for them as well as our pet animals. You are encouraging them near roads and conflict with people, i hardly think thats in their best interest. :nonod:

Dogs do not deter foxes, a dog fox went for my friends cairn terrier and also went for her when she grabbed one of her chickens out of the way after the fox had broken into their run in broad daylight and mauled the others.

I think electric fence and secure shed is your best option.


----------



## lugee

Crofty I respect your opinion, however many people feel the same way about cats. I had a norwegian forest cat, who was a brilliant hunter. He brought everything back magpies, pigeons, rats..hardly ever killing them. I would never have been able to have trusted him with rabbits. I tried a lot to stop him but nothing really worked, I'm now thinking that he may have terrorised some people trying to protect their own rabbit's. A lot of people think cat's are evil, I think it's just their nature, Same as foxes. I believe it was on a David Attenborough programme where he said Fox's have a reputation for killing for no reason but they actually kill everything with intention of coming back for it, it's a way of ensuring their food stock.
I'm more inclined to believe people on horse back chasing foxes is evil, Foxes however are just following their instincts.


----------



## crofty

Cats dont go into a barn of 100 birds and kill/maul the lot. How many birds can a fox eat? They didnt eat our rabbits they killed and half of the time they leave them half alive anyway. My cats dont go out of my garden, we are in the process of cat proofing it neither of them have killed any wildlife, i personally dont think people should let cats out just as i dont think people should let their dogs roam free, but again thats just my opinion. If its a chioce between my rabbits life or a foxes id chose my rabbits everytime, they are my babies and its my responsiblity to protect them.

I do however see your point of view, i hate the thought of any animal dying but i eat meat, i live in the country and know life isnt as rosey as id really like it to be, its pretty horrid at times. But Ive seen first hand the total devastation one fox can cause and it makes me feel sick just remembering it.

As ive said the best way is to makesure your buns are as secure as possible, mine have always been in a shed garage and electric fences are good. The foxes that killed my sisters buns got over a 6ft fence and a 10ft wall, then broke into her run in the middle of bournemouth at 7am in the morning in broad daylight.


----------



## lugee

We adopted this cat as our next door neighbours dumped it when they moved. (I don't understand people who do that, he was really beautiful),and he already loved to roam. He, just was naturally an extremely good hunter. He ,most of the time, would leave the things he caught half dead for us too finish the job.
I'm thinking though, we have similar ideas .
I grew up in Bournemouth too


----------



## crofty

lugee said:


> We adopted this cat as our next door neighbours dumped it when they moved. (I don't understand people who do that, he was really beautiful),and he already loved to roam. He, just was naturally an extremely good hunter. He ,most of the time, would leave the things he caught half dead for us too finish the job.
> I'm thinking though, we have similar ideas .
> I grew up in Bournemouth too


Ah really, i actually grew up in Lymington (not far though!) my sister lives in bournemouth. He sounds lovely  i cant understand people that just dump their animals like that, how do they live with themselves?


----------



## CuddleBunny

crofty said:


> Well i agree with 'controlling' them they destroy lots of wildlife and i do think they are beautiful but ive seen how evil they can be, that is my personal opinion. I have had to pick up bits of my sisters bunnies one of which used to be mine that they'd just ripped apart and not even eaten from around the garden , then they just crapped everywhere, the smell was awful, my sister is still traumatised by the memory.
> 
> People feeding them encouraging them to come into human contact more is just asking for trouble for them as well as our pet animals. You are encouraging them near roads and conflict with people, i hardly think thats in their best interest. :nonod:
> 
> Dogs do not deter foxes, a dog fox went for my friends cairn terrier and also went for her when she grabbed one of her chickens out of the way after the fox had broken into their run in broad daylight and mauled the others.
> 
> I think electric fence and secure shed is your best option.


You are missing the point, the foxes were already coming into my garden BEFORE I started feeding them. If I hadn't fed the foxes, they very well may have went for my bunnies. My method, has worked.

I don't beleive that we ever have the right to take an animals life for our convenience, full stop. Dogs can kill cats, does that mean cat owners are allowed to kill dogs? I think not. People just have to do their best to protect your pets without killing other animals. What right does the human race have to wipe out a species, for their own end? Some people see rabbits as vermin, and kill them. Its all wrong imo.

I am sorry to hear about your sisters bunny, must have been horrible. But its gonna happen.  Two deaths don't make a right.


----------



## CuddleBunny

lugee said:


> Crofty I respect your opinion, however many people feel the same way about cats. I had a norwegian forest cat, who was a brilliant hunter. He brought everything back magpies, pigeons, rats..hardly ever killing them. I would never have been able to have trusted him with rabbits. I tried a lot to stop him but nothing really worked, I'm now thinking that he may have terrorised some people trying to protect their own rabbit's. A lot of people think cat's are evil, I think it's just their nature, Same as foxes. I believe it was on a David Attenborough programme where he said Fox's have a reputation for killing for no reason but they actually kill everything with intention of coming back for it, it's a way of ensuring their food stock.
> I'm more inclined to believe people on horse back chasing foxes is evil, Foxes however are just following their instincts.


Totally agree with every point you make  And you are right, foxes don't kill for fun, they do actually intened to come back for the kill, and demonstrate this in the wild. Its just owners find the dead, before foxy has come back the next night for the rest. Fox hunters, spread lies and fables about foxes, to justify ther appalling hunts.

I would hate for a fox, to kill one of my bunnies, and it would break my heart. But then it would be my fault not the foxes, for not protecting them well enough. I wouldn't then kill the poor fox, who was just trying to feed and survive. Its humans fault for taking away their habitats, and they end up coming into town.


----------



## crofty

CuddleBunny said:


> You are missing the point, the foxes were already coming into my garden BEFORE I started feeding them. If I hadn't fed the foxes, they very well may have went for my bunnies. My method, has worked.
> 
> I don't beleive that we ever have the right to take an animals life for our convenience, full stop. Dogs can kill cats, does that mean cat owners are allowed to kill dogs? I think not. People just have to do their best to protect your pets without killing other animals. What right does the human race have to wipe out a species, for their own end? Some people see rabbits as vermin, and kill them. Its all wrong imo.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your sisters bunny, must have been horrible. But its gonna happen.  Two deaths don't make a right.


Sorry but i fail to see how a dog killing a cat has anything to do with foxes wiping out flocks of birds. Dogs and cats shouldnt be allowed to roam free in my opinion so that wouldnt happen. I didnt say we should 'wipe' foxes out we have caused lots of inbalance in nature and if certain animals were not culled it would wipe out other species and there would be over-population which ultimately leads to animals starving and suffering. It would be nice if life was that simple!

I dont have anything against controlling the rabbit population either for the same reasons of over population as long as it is done humanely.


----------



## CuddleBunny

crofty said:


> Sorry but i fail to see how a dog killing a cat has anything to do with foxes wiping out flocks of birds. Dogs and cats shouldnt be allowed to roam free in my opinion so that wouldnt happen. I didnt say we should 'wipe' foxes out we have caused lots of inbalance in nature and if certain animals were not culled it would wipe out other species and there would be over-population which ultimately leads to animals starving and suffering. It would be nice if life was that simple!
> 
> I dont have anything against controlling the rabbit population either for the same reasons of over population as long as it is done humanely.


I agree with your point, that we (humans) have caused much inbalance in nature. But can we never learn our lesson? More killing, more inbalance. Nature has a way of keeping things in balance, if only man would stop playing god.


----------



## crofty

CuddleBunny said:


> I agree with your point, that we (humans) have caused much inbalance in nature. But can we never learn our lesson? More killing, more inbalance. Nature has a way of keeping things in balance, if only man would stop playing god.


I do see your point but we have already made the mess, if we dont cull rabbits, foxes, deer, rats then they will over populate which leads to disease and also has a knock on effect on other species, we cant just let that happen, nature will never be 'balanced' with the way we live.

In regard to hunting I used to be against it but at least a hunted fox is either alive or dead. It is not left wounded by some idiot with a snare. And how would you feel if your pet dog dies from eating poisoned bait put down to kill foxes? The ban on hunting is not stopping foxes being killed - it just means they are killed in less humane ways, and is leading to other innocent, non-vermin, animals lives being harmed by the snares and poison.

Farmers will control them one way or another whether we like it or not, the police just dont have the time to monitor this and down here ive already seen evidence of it happening, but when you report it no-one seems to care.

Farmers welcome the hunt on to their land during the hunting season and maintain wildlife habitats which benefit thousands of other creatures. Now hunting is banned the incentive to do this has disappeared, foxes will be trapped, gassed and shot at any old time of year - including the breeding season - and the one to suffer most will be the fox. Banning hunting has not saved the fox, which is something that alot of anti-hunt people don't seem to want to realise. Let us have a dispassionate independent inquiry based on facts, not emotion.

As ive said before i wish i lived in a disney movie but i dont, life is cruel and complicated, i dont really think there is a right answer sometimes only facts that we have to take into account and decide what we believe to be right. This is only my opinion based on my life experience so far.... i honestly would love to be proved wrong.

We'll just have to agree to disagree, its a highly emotive subject and i really do see why people are against fox hunting etc and respect your right to disagree with it. x


----------



## CuddleBunny

crofty said:


> I do see your point but we have already made the mess, if we dont cull rabbits, foxes, deer, rats then they will over populate which leads to disease and also has a knock on effect on other species, we cant just let that happen, nature will never be 'balanced' with the way we live.
> 
> In regard to hunting I used to be against it but at least a hunted fox is either alive or dead. It is not left wounded by some idiot with a snare. And how would you feel if your pet dog dies from eating poisoned bait put down to kill foxes? The ban on hunting is not stopping foxes being killed - it just means they are killed in less humane ways, and is leading to other innocent, non-vermin, animals lives being harmed by the snares and poison.
> 
> Farmers will control them one way or another whether we like it or not, the police just dont have the time to monitor this and down here ive already seen evidence of it happening, but when you report it no-one seems to care.
> 
> Farmers welcome the hunt on to their land during the hunting season and maintain wildlife habitats which benefit thousands of other creatures. Now hunting is banned the incentive to do this has disappeared, foxes will be trapped, gassed and shot at any old time of year - including the breeding season - and the one to suffer most will be the fox. Banning hunting has not saved the fox, which is something that alot of anti-hunt people don't seem to want to realise. Let us have a dispassionate independent inquiry based on facts, not emotion.
> 
> As ive said before i wish i lived in a disney movie but i dont, life is cruel and complicated, i dont really think there is a right answer sometimes only facts that we have to take into account and decide what we believe to be right. This is only my opinion based on my life experience so far.... i honestly would love to be proved wrong.
> 
> We'll just have to agree to disagree, its a highly emotive subject and i really do see why people are against fox hunting etc and respect your right to disagree with it. x


Yes, we will just have to agree to disagree on this subject.  But, I would like to first add that hunting, is just as bad as poison and snares. The fox is chased for sometimes a long period of time and is in a state of fear/stress in that time, then ripped apart, hardly humane. And totally agree with you, banning hunting has NOT saved the fox, as foxes are still killed in other just as horrible ways. But I am still anti-hunt and was glad to see it banned. Though, it still goes on illegally 

As you say, unfortunately this world is not Disneyland, and there are no easy answers. Myself, I think killing never acheives anything and is barbaric and what gives man the right to almost wipe out species of animals.

You put your arguement forward well, though I still have to politely disagree. x

Truce


----------



## crofty

CuddleBunny said:


> Yes, we will just have to agree to disagree on this subject.  But, *I would like to first add that hunting, is just as bad as poison and snares.* The fox is chased for sometimes a long period of time and is in a state of fear/stress in that time, then ripped apart, hardly humane. And totally agree with you, banning hunting has NOT saved the fox, as foxes are still killed in other just as horrible ways. But I am still anti-hunt and was glad to see it banned. Though, it still goes on illegally
> 
> As you say, unfortunately this world is not Disneyland, and there are no easy answers. Myself, I think killing never acheives anything and is barbaric and *what gives man the right to almost wipe out species of animals.*
> 
> You put your arguement forward well, though I still have to politely disagree. x
> 
> Truce


Again i will say i dont want foxes wiped out?

The fox is killed by a single experienced lead hound that delivers a fatal bite to the back of the foxes neck, it takes seconds to die and then is ripped apart sometimes by the younger hounds at the back, it will like all animals after death still have movement, animals will still kick out after they are dead. Poison can take hours/days to work and snares are worse, they can chew their own limbs off to get out and failing that they sit there and starve, so I'm afraid thats completely untrue.

Foxes are much faster and cleverer than you give them credit for, its highly unlikely for a hunt to ever catch a healthy fox.

My opinion is still unchanged im afraid.... having said that if i saw an injured fox i would of course help it and take it to a rescue... i dont like the thought of anything suffering and genuinely believe hunting is the most humane way to keep the fox population strong.

Its of little use debating this anyway seeing as its banned lol

We all just need to do what we feel is best and right  x


----------



## emzybabe

I agree with many of the points you have both raised

In my opinion foxes should eat what they kill not scavenge, which is why they are so interested in our pets. They do kill for pleasure aswell as need which is terrible however it is our responsibility to protect our caged animals as best we can.


----------



## crofty

ps have given you good rep cuddlebunny for being so polite, its an emotive subject and is nice just to debate it without being attacked xx


----------



## CuddleBunny

crofty said:


> Again i will say i dont want foxes wiped out?
> 
> The fox is killed by a single experienced lead hound that delivers a fatal bite to the back of the foxes neck, it takes seconds to die and then is ripped apart sometimes by the younger hounds at the back, it will like all animals after death still have movement, animals will still kick out after they are dead. Poison can take hours/days to work and snares are worse, they can chew their own limbs off to get out and failing that they sit there and starve, so I'm afraid thats completely untrue.
> 
> Foxes are much faster and cleverer than you give them credit for, its highly unlikely for a hunt to ever catch a healthy fox.
> 
> My opinion is still unchanged im afraid.... having said that if i saw an injured fox i would of course help it and take it to a rescue... i dont like the thought of anything suffering and genuinely believe hunting is the most humane way to keep the fox population strong.
> 
> Its of little use debating this anyway seeing as its banned lol
> 
> We all just need to do what we feel is best and right  x


Sorry, my mentioning of "wiping out species" was referring generally to mankinds actions, not yours personally Crofty. I didn't make that clear enough, I get carried away sometimes.

I totally agree that snares are an awful way to kill a fox, also poison. They do as you say, suffer for long periods of time before death. And often chew parts of their body to escape - truely horrific. God only knows the suffering and stress these poor things suffer. But the hunt cannot be right either, morally it can't be right to put a gorgeous animal through that for mans pleasure, surely? And hunts are a relevant subject to discuss, because if the Conservatives get into power, hunts will be legalised again. Anyway, hunts still occur and we know that to be fact.

You sound like a very balanced, knowledgable person, and can see all the points you make. But I am afraid, I can never agree with killing any animal even if considered to be pest, vermin or otherwise. If it means human life is taken through disease as a result, so be it. We share this Earth, and share we should do.

ps. I know my views are not the norm/mainstream. I do realise the flaws and consequences of my views on human life. But still, surely deliberate acts of killing animals is never the answer?


----------



## CuddleBunny

crofty said:


> ps have given you good rep cuddlebunny for being so polite, its an emotive subject and is nice just to debate it without being attacked xx


Thank you! I sent you a pm earlier when I noticed.

I can totally see your points, and they are all valid. I am just a do-gooder lol, that hates to see anything killed or suffer.

I have no answers or solutions to the valid points you have made, about control to rebalance the order man has destroyed. Guess I am an idealist, with no answers.

I have enjoyed our debate. And yes, people are too quick to attack, so its nice when they don't.


----------



## crofty

CuddleBunny said:


> Thank you! I sent you a pm earlier when I noticed.
> 
> I can totally see your points, and they are all valid. I am just a do-gooder lol, that hates to see anything killed or suffer.
> 
> I have no answers or solutions to the valid points you have made, about control to rebalance the order man has destroyed. Guess I am an idealist, with no answers.
> 
> I have enjoyed our debate. And yes, people are too quick to attack, so its nice when they don't.


You know what you sound just like me a few years ago... i think its great you think like and completely respect what you are saying. I dont think there is always a right answer x


----------

